# HAGRS Switching Puzzle



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Did anyone get some good pictures of the switching puzzle that was set up along the wall near the LSOL booth? Or a memory good enough to show the layout of it? I'm pretty sure it was not one of the standard Timesaver or Inglenook(?) layouts. 
I went through my pictures, but I didn't take one where I can actually make out the track plan.

Maybe whoever brought it is on this list and can post a track plan?

Thanks


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael, this is the track plan I used at the HAGRS. BTW, in the 2 previous years, I used DCC to power the layout, this year it was 100% battery powered.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks! Exactly what I was looking for. 

All standard sectional track and switches or custom built and cut? Is it in modules or set up from pieces each time? 

Looks great. Thanks again.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

All standard LGB track sections, 1000, 10600, 16000, 16050, 16150 with one 10600 cut down to 20" to fit main siding. Everything fits in 2 tote boxes, except for the rolling stock. David provides the three 8 ' long tables. I use Split-Jaw rail clamps to keep the track from moving around.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

did you count how many folks really tried it?


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, I didn't keep track, but would estimate about 18 adults and 6 youngsters over the 2 days. Dave Miller, my helper, and I didn't have a lot of downtime given the ones who just wanted a demostration and were hesitant to try it themselves. We had one wheelchair bound individual who spend about a half hour just running the S4 back and forth. He couldn't get over how slow the S4 would creep and how well the Kadee's responded to the uncoupling magnets.


----------

